# Wingfoot Perch are HITTIN



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Caught 75 perch plus threw a lot back the 2nd day cause we limited out both with 30 each...caught half dozen crappie and 13 bass also!!!!
(1st day we got cute) (2nd day we got lazy)


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Good couple a days work,men! what were they take'n for bait??? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

just jiggin some minnows slow on a 1/32 oz jig with a small split show... just got to find them....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Job! that one Perch is the Grandma of the bunch! Did she run around 14 or better?


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya i think we caught a couple pushin 14! thanks


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate to be the guy that says it, but wingfoot isn't that big dude. I know everyone is entitled to their limit and i keep fish too, just remember the size of that place 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd have thrown back at least a third of those perch since they're too small to get a decent fillet off of. There are some hawgs in there though! Those bass should be good eating too. I've got to get out there before you guys catch them all out of that little lake!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont keep anything under 8 and if you think you can fish perch out of a lake that size youre crazy... and its not like i go out everyday and catch that many ive been skunked out there more times than gettin into them lol!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

In the first pic there are nine perch that are so big they outgrew their stripes!


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

this is great. Were you guys on a boat or fishing from shore?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats! Those will be some good eating!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> In the first pic there are nine perch that are so big they outgrew their stripes!


LOL. I noticed this too....


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

great job, adding some confidence to us lol.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got to have a boat CHICK...anywhere you can fish from shore is very shallow...gots to go to the depths lol!


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

gnk81 said:


> I dont keep anything under 8 and if you think you can fish perch out of a lake that size youre crazy... and its not like i go out everyday and catch that many ive been skunked out there more times
> than gettin into them lol!


My thoughts exactly! Great catch guys, good eatin




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice catch, plenty of perch/crappie to go around but hate to see those bass go though. That place used to be a trophy bass lake, ahh miss those days.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I think we're gonna head out sometime. Great job on gettin em!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

How big were the 11 bass? If some of them perch were 12 inches, are those bass 13" or 14"?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

bassinator_oh said:


> Nice catch, plenty of perch/crappie to go around but hate to see those bass go though. That place used to be a trophy bass lake, ahh miss those days.


caught some decent bass in there last spring/early summer. saw lots of guys taking them out of there just like this. lake got hammered. its too bad really


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I almost always throw the bass back...but the bass population is stunted there and it wouldnt hurt to take some small ones out and let the rest get bigger...that is why ODNR removed a size limit on bass!


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

gnk81 said:


> I almost always throw the bass back...but the bass population is stunted there and it wouldnt hurt to take some small ones out and let the rest get bigger...that is why ODNR removed a size limit on bass!


Ya that's it


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Wingfoot will be fished out soon....Who eats bass anyways?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't worry about the negative comments on here gnk81, it's illegal to post a pic of a dead Bass on here in some minds. You provide pics of some great Pike, a great batch of Perch, and Bass that were selectivly taken and a perfect size for frying. And you gave up the info on where and how you went about it. So now be prepared to face the consequences......
I for one, (and i hope i speak for others) wish to see many more posts and pictures from you..... live Bass, dead Bass, a bunch of Perch, a few Northerns, whatever it may be.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well done thats how you start your year off by wacking them good,man you look just like my buddy hooper,in that pic.and dont worrie abought takeing some perch there like blue gills,and im sure the lake holds lots of them but for how long who knows any how good job guys and welcome to ogf,markfish,


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> Don't worry about the negative comments on here gnk81, it's illegal to post a pic of a dead Bass on here in some minds. You provide pics of some great Pike, a great batch of Perch, and Bass that were selectivly taken and a perfect size for frying. And you gave up the info on where and how you went about it. So now be prepared to face the consequences......
> I for one, (and i hope i speak for others) wish to see many more posts and pictures from you..... live Bass, dead Bass, a bunch of Perch, a few Northerns, whatever it may be.


I second this!


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.pondmanagement.org/pond-management/pond-management-for-big-bass/
To the people who are against taking bass, please read the last paragraph!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Went by there yesterday. One boat on the lake I could see from Waterloo. Expected to see 50!(not snowing, 43 degrees!) Would guess the perch are schooled up, pre-spawn, or spawning abt. now. 
Gnk81 has my early vote for Angler of The Year! Soon to be a Legend!!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

live4fishn said:


> Wingfoot will be fished out soon....Who eats bass anyways?


Bass are actually in the blugill family and taste simular if they are 12 inches or smaller...i had a taste test with some of my friends and thats what i concluded


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

With gas going to $5.00/gallon or better this Summer I'll probably start fishing Wingfoot again. Since it is right across the street from my house a six gallon tank using my six horse will last me all Summer there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Heard that, Jim!! You, me, and a whole bunch of other billies!! Five minute walk for you, five minute drive for me-fat little crappies and perches better go hide somewhere!! Maybe a "day trip" or two to Mogadore....priceless!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Whaler said:


> With gas going to $5.00/gallon or better this Summer I'll probably start fishing Wingfoot again. Since it is right across the street from my house a six gallon tank using my six horse will last me all Summer there.



Same here. Wingfoot is not far at all from me and I cut my teeth out there years ago.

Drives from Kent to Skeeter will have to be limited based on gas


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

So long as they were taken legally, you're well within your right gnk81. And the last time I checked, bass taste good too! Good Job!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Whaler said:


> With gas going to $5.00/gallon or better this Summer I'll probably start fishing Wingfoot again. Since it is right across the street from my house a six gallon tank using my six horse will last me all Summer there.


nice job on the perch guys, them fish are hard to stay with even on the foot. Jim who you kidding milton berlin west branch and you at the foot. i will be at mogadore alot, and lake ERIE about the same aint nothing gona stop me!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had another awesome day at wingfoot....caught over 60 perch but was more selective on the size this time nothing under 10 so we kept about 30 a few crappie but we got into the bass at one point we caught about 20 let um all go for you bass protectionists lol...caught one close to 4 pounds...what a day what a day...and if any of you were out there yesterday we were the 2 dudes in the orangish red fiberglass boat..say hi next time my name is nick....


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

so i think the storm passed about to go do some more work on wingfoot be out there by 1 today


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Man, Nice catch! I'm sure those early spring perch will taste good.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I need to get down to wingfoot now! Awesome catch!


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

is their a max hp for boats at wingfoot?


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

10 hp my brutha! went out today and 8 ppl were around my spot


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thats what happens when you post you are catching fish on the internet


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

So true Johnboy. If you dont want company, dont advertise for it.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

well said!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's cool if you post about a bigger lake, because there are so many good spots, but a small lake will get flooded with people.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

its all good it was kinda fun getting all the boats to align around a spot...still caught a bunch of fish


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Just a 'lil taste of Lake Erie,on the inland waters! No different,than anywhere else you would go,whether you post it,, or give out a 'lil hoot,or somebody happens to see you haul one in,,,you will have company!! But then they have to have the set-up to get them,, like you are using,so then you hear,,whatsha usi'n on 'em?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know what you're saying Vince but still, Wingfoot is no lake Erie. The lake has been getting hammered pretty good most of the week(when it wasn't storming)and it's just starting! Don't know if this kind of pressure can hurt the fish pops. or not? Sure hope everyone is "counting".


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Just think if there was ice this season. I don't fish Wingfoot, but with the pressure it gets there it will turn into Mogadore, at least for panfish. I'm not saying the guy shouldn't of kept those perch, I would of done the same (by the way 40 is the inland limit). Guys fish that lake hard all season long. Its just a matter of time. That is not a big lake by any means. Whats the saying.. Loose lips sink ships..??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jay2k said:


> Just think if there was ice this season. I don't fish Wingfoot, but with the pressure it gets there it will turn into Mogadore, at least for panfish. I'm not saying the guy shouldn't of kept those perch, I would of done the same (by the way 40 is the inland limit). Guys fish that lake hard all season long. Its just a matter of time. That is not a big lake by any means. Whats the saying.. Loose lips sink ships..??


I don't throw any filletable perch back either! For some reason, mostly crappie and gills caught thru the ice last year. Probably due to not fishing deep enough. Most of the guys who fish the lake infrequently didn't even know there are perch in there. I(for one) kinda let it slip on here last year in a reply to someone who asked what type of fish are in Wft. Got ten PM's asking for info on where and how to catch them! My(truthful) response to all was I really don't know. I have caught a few while ice fishing and also during spring and summer while fishing for crappie or gills! I really don't think there's a large population but have not seen any electroshocking surveys from the DNR. It ALREADY is similar to Mogadore-some decent bass(lots of smaller ones), a few perch, stunted crappie, and stunted gills. Fishermen need to take as many craps(especially) and gills as they can out of there-even if for garden fertilizer. This will only improve the quality of the remainder since this small lake cannot feed tons of panfish adequately to make for better quality fish! That is one reason there is no limit on crappie-yet!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I think,,Charlie fishing is fun,,,and to fish that lake out,,,is a possibility,,,,however,,that's a thing that is yet to be seen.....Be aware that we as fishermen,, owe it to ourselves to be the people that perpetuate our resources !!!!! DON'T ,,,, take the lions share !!! leave a few of the whoppers for the gene pool....... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm glad to hear there are lots of small bass in Wingfoot, frankly I havent seen many under 12"-14" the last two years. That's not bragging, I'm just sayin... I was actually worried there was a serious loss of a few years class fish with the lack of "shorts" I was seeing. 

As far as perch, I was out there last fall late and just saw huge school after huge school pass under the boat when I'd get in 6'-10' of water. When I say "saw", I mean visibly with my eyes. Water was crystal clear and sun was high. I was amazed at the numbers and size of perch!

Selective harvest is going to be the key at Wingfoot in addition to enforcement of the regulations. New largemouth regs. in 2013 should help, of course if no one is around to check the guy taking a dozen short bass out of there, no one can stop him.

Keep what you want legally people but be smart!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys all have good points and trust me they dont hit that good all the time...anyways im more into catchin eyes at hodgson so once it opens up you rarely will see me out there so the perch are safe from me out there till the end of october lol...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I hear Ravenna has put lots of perch in there also, Nick. You every target them at Hodgson?


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I know when i was bass fishing in there last year, i saw hundreds of crappie in that little cove off the tracks. and they all seem stunted. Def some crappie and gills need taking out. And like the guy said earlier, i didnt see many small bass either, except this one my buddy caught..lmao


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Selective harvest is going to be the key at Wingfoot in addition to enforcement of the regulations. New largemouth regs. in 2013 should help, of course if no one is around to check the guy taking a dozen short bass out of there, no one can stop him.
> Keep what you want legally people but be smart!


Other than a limit of 5 LM, I see no size restrictions on them for Wft-nor for quantity or size of crappie(same as last year.) Could be I missed it-for bass?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Other than a limit of 5 LM, I see no size restrictions on them for Wft-nor for quantity or size of crappie(same as last year.) Could be I missed it-for bass?


I'm referring to the new limits that were proposed to go in effect in 2013.

I don't know what they will be. I've heard the 3 over 15"/ 2 under 12" and I've heard one fish over 20".


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> I'm referring to the new limits that were proposed to go in effect in 2013.I don't know what they will be. I've heard the 3 over 15"/ 2 under 12" and I've heard one fish over 20".


How will those regulations impact tournaments?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> How will those regulations impact tournaments?


Keep in mind, those wouldn't be statewide on all bodies of water, just a select handful. Wingfoot, Long Lake and Nimisila were three local lakes that I hear were under review regarding new size limits.

The 3 over/2 under would be quite a unique challenge in a tournament!
The 1 fish over 20" would be akin to a Big Bass tourney.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> a 14-20-slot limit, 3-fish split daily limit, where 1 may be above 20 and 2 below 14 in certain areas for a trophy bass fishery with limited harvest


Above was proposed for future public hearings last time I was present for the discussion in winter of 2011.

Wingfoot would be deemed and managed as a "Trophy lake" - hence the trophy regulation proposed above.

It would force tournaments to comply with the regulations for possession.

Then you run into the one or two angler matters....

Not sure where this is at in the process curently, I can say Wingfoot was centered in the radar for DOW to make change for trophy management of bass.

Scott Hale who is the HFGC (head fish guy in charge  ) will be in my boat for the Moggie open Culln'- he's a very interesting guy to talk to and will gladly share the management plan.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> I'm referring to the new limits that were proposed to go in effect in 2013.
> 
> I don't know what they will be. I've heard the 3 over 15"/ 2 under 12" and I've heard one fish over 20".


I missed that date completely(thinking current years regs-or lack of), standing corrected! That sounds good-but maybe TWO years too late. It took the ODNR "three years" to determine there was a reproducing(yet meager!), walleye population in West Branch and then to impose a 15"(direly needed!) size limit there. The wheels of big govt. move very slow-l-y!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Above was proposed for future public hearings last time I was present for the discussion in winter of 2011.
> 
> Wingfoot would be deemed and managed as a "Trophy lake" - hence the trophy regulation proposed above.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying! That 14"-20" would seem perfect for a place like Wingfoot.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

An interesting article I found. Having some trouble posting the link.

http://www.aquaticmanagement.com/history.html

Ohio's Lake Doctor
Doctor, my lake has become mesotrophic and most certainly eutrophication is rapidly setting in; can you help me?
A lake doctor? Why not? We have doctors or experts who treat all sorts of human maladies. When our favorite hunting dog becomes sick, off to the veterinarian we go. In fact, we can even get expert advice on sick house plants or tropical fish. Doesn't it make sense that something new such as aquatic management should come along to cure a lake's ills?.

Surprisingly the answer is no - if the word "new" is left in the statement. Aquatic management, from a private standpoint, has been in Ohio since 1957, namely in the person of Francis (Frank) H. Bezdek. I first ran across Frank one day when doing a story on Wingfoot Lake. Frank Balint, Wingfoot Lake's park manager, was so impressed with the work Frank Bezdek was doing that he encouraged me to contact him. Three years later, the improved size of Wingfoot's 'gill and crappie, coupled with respectable catches of bass, walleyes and northern pike, caused me to become interested in aquatic management from a private standpoint.

I first met Francis Bezdek at the Wingfoot Park's manager's office. It was October, and Frank let me keep him company-if I didn't mind tagging along as he stocked 700 walleye, checked the fish in two trapnets and inspected 200 feet of gillnet. He did this all in about two hours-the only evidence that said he is 65 years of age is his birth certificate. He had been up since early morning, and at 5:30 in the evening he was putting my younger legs to shame.

Frank inspected each of the fish that were hauled to the boat. The walleye and northern pike seemed to receive special attention. After a careful inspection of each, a look of satisfaction would cross his face. When back in the boat, Frank explained why he was especially interested in these predators.

It seems that about 10 years ago Wingfoot was experiencing too many weeds and tried aerial spraying as a method of destroying them. This one-shot attempt was unsatisfactory, and after a thorough check, Frank Bezdek's credentials brought him to Wingfoot. Frank's experience with thousands of impoundments gave him practical experience that could be gained only from work in the field. First, Frank viewed the entire lake and found that it was 35% weed choked. Large amounts of weeds give panfish protection from predation and don't allow the game fish to keep their numbers under control. Frank pointed out that Wingfoot had loads of bluegills, but due to excess numbers, they were stunted. When questioned as to how a stunted fish can be identified, he pulled a bluegill from a trapnet and pointed to its eye. A stunted fish's eye is too large for its head. Even when an insufficient food supply retards the fish's body growth, the eye continues growing at the normal rate. Hence, stunted fish have oversized eyes. To also determine how the feed has been over the past few years, a scale can be removed and its rings analyzed. A wide space between rings indicates a good year, while a narrow band indicates a poor year, much like the rings of a tree. This scale inspection allows for careful comparative yearly monitoring.

Before any action is taken, Frank takes an inventory of the present fish population-like the examination done by a family physician. The problem must be carefully diagnosed, then its treatment prescribed and carefully watched.

Wingfoot's problem was basically too many weeds, which was not only leading to stunted panfish, but aging the lake at a rapid rate. The thick weeds were falling to the bottom, decaying and making the lake shallower. Many of the bays had extremely thick muck due to the inordinate amount of rotting weeds. The rotting weeds also caused the water to become discolored. All of this increased silting harmed the spawning areas of game fish, which prefer a clean gravel bottom.

The next stop involved the removal of weeds and creating controlled fish holding areas. Since Wingfoot Club is part of the Goodyear Rubber Company, two problems were solved with one idea: Floating tire islands were formed to offer protection and shade for baitfish and game fish. These structures can also be moved from area to area, and the fish will always be found underneath them, even after they are moved.

A lake such as Wingfoot needed more than removal of weeds. Walleye have been stocked every year, along with northern pike. After eight years, Wingfoot is experiencing a solid game fish population. While some oldtimers may bemoan the good old days of catches of 200 and 300 bluegills, the size of today's 'gills is much better and the numbers caught still are very substantial. Test nets also showed an abundant supply of 12 to 13-inch bullheads. These chunky scaleless piscators were a beneficiary of the lake management program. Five years ago the average bullhead size was a great deal smaller. Quantities of small fish were replaced with fish of quality size.The lake level has also been dropped. Why? First, if the shoreline is exposed to air and rain it allows the muck to dry out and compact. This retards the aging process of the lake while allowing rain and snow to wash the spawning gravel clean of sediments. With clean gravel, the game fish spawn will be better the following spring, and the sediment buildup will be greatly slowed. In fact, rye grass at times will be planted on this exposed shore to speed up the breakdown of these organic materials. In the spring when the water level is up again, large amounts of rye grass can darken the water's color, helping to retard a large buildup of weeds. Another reason for dropping the lake's level is that it deters erosion of the banks. On a windy day, the waves will feather against the dry, gently sloping lake bottom, thus preventing erosion. Frank prefers the use of natural controls whenever possible.

Asked why he got started in the private lake business, Frank paused. "If you stay with the government you have two choices. Either make no waves or get out," he said. After four years, he got out. It doesn't take long to understand that he's a man who speaks his piece and lets the chips fall where they may. I can take it: I have a tough skin when I need it, he says-and he sometimes needs it. Frank takes positions that run counter to some popular opinions. For example, he is not opposed to commercial fishing in Lake Erie. In one of his letters he states,

Lake Geneva in Switzerland, for one, has had commercial fishing since Roman times, and whether we like it or not, commercial netting of trash fish must continue in Lake Erie to keep these fish from taking over the lake and also ruining the sportfishing. However, catfish and whitebass are not sufficient, in and of themselves, to keep the Ohio commercial fishermen afloat especially with the investment the fishermen have and the wages (with no investment) many other jobs pay in the private sector. This means, of course, that the commercial fishermen must be allowed to take some game-food fish. But this is not easy to police by game wardens.

If this statement tends to upset the hook and line fishermen, Frank feels that the perch population would increase if sport anglers were allowed to keep more walleye. Walleye feed on perch, and the larger the walleye population the smaller will be the schools of perch. So a larger walleye creel limit is his answer to boosting perch catches.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

great article, thanks for posting! that place still has the biggest bullheads i've ever caught


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

So there is Pike in there.....one morning fishing topwater for bass a swear i seen a pike blast out of the water after my topwater rapala...and how good is the walleye population in there i have yet to catch one....sweet article by the way


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

the perch run very small in hodgson CJ


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

What part of wingfoot if you don't mind me asking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

gnk81 said:


> So there is Pike in there.....one morning fishing topwater for bass a swear i seen a pike blast out of the water after my topwater rapala...and how good is the walleye population in there i have yet to catch one....sweet article by the way


The walleye pop. was pretty good years ago when Frank Bezdek stocked them and also the Goodyear H&F club. (I worked with Frank when I worked for Goodyear.) Since we neverwere able to verify reproduction, all the fish harvested were stocked and grew up in Wingfoot. People who targeted them could catch a few anytime they wanted. There likely are a few still left and they should be real trophies. I predict someone will catch a huge walleye this year from there due to the increased fishing pressure. Pike were also stocked but so long ago, I'd say there prob, aren't any left. Frank died in 1990 and his work done there was in the early to mid 80's-that article is quite old.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> The walleye pop. was pretty good years ago when Frank Bezdek stocked them and also the Goodyear H&F club. (I worked with Frank when I worked for Goodyear.) Since we neverwere able to verify reproduction, all the fish harvested were stocked and grew up in Wingfoot. People who targeted them could catch a few anytime they wanted. There likely are a few still left and they should be real trophies. I predict someone will catch a huge walleye this year from there due to the increased fishing pressure. Pike were also stocked but so long ago, I'd say there prob, aren't any left. Frank died in 1990 and his work done there was in the early to mid 80's-that article is quite old.



My brother Merle ran the Eng. Club in the 70's/80's. Man the Walleye we used to catch.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh i c sweet article though!


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh and the wingfoot perch are not hittin lol..or rather harder to find...good hunting!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bantam3X I doubt if you see the state do any of these things at Wingfoot except maybe lower the lake some over the Winter. Goodyear paid Bezdek to do these things to the lake to improve it but Goodyear doesn't own it anymore. They also aerated the lake which has been discontinued. 
Pike haven't been stocked in there for many years so it's not likely you'll catch any but you never know. As for Walleyes it would be nice if the state would stock some in there now and then but according to Phil Hillman they can't reproduce in there so it wouldn't be cost effective to stock them.
I did the online anglers survey a year or two ago and in it under comments I said since the price of gas is so high it would nice if the state would stock some walleyes in there now and then so people in this area could cacth some good eating fish close to home and not have to drive over twenty miles one way to catch some. I haven't heard anymore about that and the price of gas is definitely rising.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was in a boat around noon on a cold late March day years ago(like 25) with Frank Bezdek and Frank Balint, Park Mgr for Goodyear when the test net was pulled from a "secret" spot(which I cannot divuldge without payment!). 
It contained several nice perch, gills, crappie, and there were 4-5 walleye from 1.5-3#s. This after only being in there from the evening before. Those were Wingfoot's "good ole days"! With a little funding, the State could restore this to the fishing gem it once was. But, as whaler said, I also doubt they will.


----------

